# headed to Moab in June with the family, looking for sunrise location suggestions



## neoday2 (May 22, 2014)

Hello all, I am heading to Moab with the family and can only sneak away for sunrise photography sessions. Any recommendations for locations within about 3 to 5 miles from an access point?
Looking forward to the ideas!


----------

